
Xkcd: Git - avinassh
http://xkcd.com/1597/
======
Tepix
Very insightful. Notice the title attribute, too:

"If that doesn't fix it, git.txt contains the phone number of a friend of mine
who understands git. Just wait through a few minutes of 'It's really pretty
simple, just think of branches as...' and eventually you'll learn the commands
that will fix everything."

------
metakermit
That was an excellent one :) Would be a nice intro for GitUp where the main
idea is to bring git's graph-based nature closer to the user.

[http://gitup.co/](http://gitup.co/)

------
TravelTechGuy
Ouch! Too close to home.

------
NumberSix
Too true!

